# Saying farewell for awhile



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going to take a break from the board for awhile brothers and sisters. I appreciate all the good fellowship and thought provoking discussion. I pray God's richest blessings on you all. Any who would like to reach me can e-mail me at [email protected]. Would love to hear from any and all.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 29, 2008)

We'll miss you James. Hope all is well. And hope to have you back here soon.


----------



## APuritansMind (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope all is going ok for you brother. We look forward to your return and we'll miss you!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 29, 2008)

Make sure you come back.


----------



## Herald (Oct 29, 2008)

Brother James, come back soon! Blessings.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 29, 2008)

Brother James, You have been a blessing! May the Lord bless you and your family!


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 29, 2008)

My initial response: permission denied, you must stay. But if it is an issue requiring urgent attention, please just return quickly.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 29, 2008)

Tarry not long!


----------



## turmeric (Oct 29, 2008)

Come back soon! Blessings, James!


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey! Does that mean you'll not be posting your devotionals? If so, then I agree with Kevin... Permission denied!


----------



## Timothy William (Oct 29, 2008)

I've always enjoyed your posts, and I hope you return at the appropriate time. God bless.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 29, 2008)

God bless you James.


----------



## kalawine (Oct 29, 2008)

James, I pray that nothing is wrong. Come back soon. I've been blessed by your posts.


----------



## satz (Oct 29, 2008)

Take care. Like Brad said, I appreciated, and will miss the devotionals.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 29, 2008)

Come back soon James. Blessings to you.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2008)

*3 out of 3 Kevins agree...*

Say It ain't so!

lurk & snipe at least.


----------



## CDM (Oct 29, 2008)

Blessings, brother. Look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 29, 2008)

God be with you James. You will be missed.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 29, 2008)

James,

I've always found your posts some of the wisest and most helpful on the PB. God bless! Come back soon.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 29, 2008)

Blueridge Believer said:


> I am going to take a break from the board for awhile brothers and sisters. I appreciate all the good fellowship and thought provoking discussion. I pray God's richest blessings on you all. Any who would like to reach me can e-mail me at [email protected]. Would love to hear from any and all.



James,

I understand, and can sympathize.

God bless!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 29, 2008)

James,

You will be missed. One less Baptist, alas. Come back soon.


----------



## MW (Oct 29, 2008)

Blessings to you, James. Remember, soon is not soon enough when it comes to Christian fellowship.


----------



## KMK (Oct 29, 2008)

Mr. Farley, what is your definition of 'a while'? I understand the term to mean 'a few days'...a 'week' at the most. 

I hope everything is well. Come back soon.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Best wishes. I always appreciate your point of view.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 29, 2008)

Blessings, James.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 29, 2008)

Godspeed brother. I hope to see you soon.


----------



## tellville (Oct 30, 2008)

God bless James! I love your posts - I hope to see more in the future!


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 30, 2008)

Blessings brother, remember "awhile" means 2 weeks I think...that is all...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 30, 2008)

God bless


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hurry back!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hoping for your soon return. God bless.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2008)

Blessings to you, dear brother!


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 31, 2008)

_Oh..._ 

I will be praying for you, James... As for so many, you've been a special blessing to me and to this board in general. _As you must know..._

*May the Lord bless you and keep you (may you return here in His will and in His timing), and may He always "cover thee with his feathers..." (Psalm 91:4.)*

Love in Christ, dear brother,

Margaret


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree with Margret and everyone else. 

BTW, who is going to put the devotional readings on the board if you aren't here?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah! Who?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 30, 2008)

Noticed you've begun posting again earlier this week.

 back, brother.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 30, 2008)

Is you really back?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 30, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> Is you really back?



http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/man-may-have-high-profession-religion-40668/


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 1, 2008)

James is back but he's under the radar.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm back brothers and sisters. A month is about as long as I could stay away. Thought I'd post some stuff from Matthew Meade's most excellent work "the almost christian discovered". A wonderful book for self examination.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 1, 2008)

Blueridge Believer said:


> I'm back brothers and sisters. A month is about as long as I could stay away. Thought I'd post some stuff from Matthew Meade's most excellent work "the almost christian discovered". A wonderful book for self examination.



Welcome back sir!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good to see you here again brother.


----------

